# IGF-1 post cycle



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have never used it before and am considering using it post cycle how much would I need for a month or two. Also how much is 2mg igf-1 in iu's


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure what the total works out at but I used 40mcg in the morning on weights days for 6 weeks when I ran it.

I injected the site I was training that day too, gives you wicked pumps


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

you can get 1ml = 1000mcg, 2ml = 1000mcg and so on

it is good PCT, better with GH and in all honesty a long way down the road for most


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just requested some and am going to do 40mgs 3days a week. Is that ok


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

yep, GH/Slin and IGF post cycle will do wonders for both keeping gains and actually adding to them, however as TT mentioned, its quite advance, more for those who like to run things year round.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just wanted to try it. I wanna see what 40 mcgs will do for me until the 2mg runs out. If I grow a little I will be happy.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

miller25 said:


> I just wanted to try it. I wanna see what 40 mcgs will do for me until the 2mg runs out. If I grow a little I will be happy.


Taken pre training it can give pumps that can make training awkward, take post workout and shoot 50mcg Bilaterally, eg; 25mcg in each bicep or delt. You will get a nice filling out process, expect maybe a couple of pounds but nothing major, taken post cycle though it will prolly stop you going catabolic.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Taken pre training it can give pumps that can make training awkward, take post workout and shoot 50mcg Bilaterally, eg; 25mcg in each bicep or delt. You will get a nice filling out process, expect maybe a couple of pounds but nothing major, taken post cycle though it will prolly stop you going catabolic.


Thanks for the info. do you ever shoot forearms and calf's


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

miller25 said:


> Thanks for the info. do you ever shoot forearms and calf's


shot neither but a freind shot calfs with decent results, I wouldn't shoot forearms though 

bi's, tri's, delts, chest, traps (at a push)


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

doesnt matter where you shoot as long as its in the system

ive used igf1 lr3 many time in pct bridges the gap well i fell

100mcgs shot bi lateraly seemed good for me on training days,and i did it pre work out


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Can anyone tell me exactly what needles they got for the igf i'm going to get some from medisave and don't no whether to get them separate or complete, dont no the difference


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

miller25 said:


> Can anyone tell me exactly what needles they got for the igf i'm going to get some from medisave and don't no whether to get them separate or complete, dont no the difference


id advise 29g 1/2" mate slin pins.

gewt them complete bud.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> *doesnt matter where you shoot as long as its in the system*
> 
> ive used igf1 lr3 many time in pct bridges the gap well i fell
> 
> 100mcgs shot bi lateraly seemed good for me on training days,and i did it pre work out


It does.

And you contradict your statement by saying you shot bi laterally.

If it matters not where you shoot it, why bother making an extra hole?

The best piece I have read on it is by Grunt76, it is posted on many boards.

http://www.ukiron.net/showthread.php?t=2414

Here is the basic article, with a few questions and responses, but many US boards have it with pages of discussion afterwards, well worth looking up.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

are you telling me it makes the muscles you inject bigger

only reason i shoot bi laterally is because its even and it hurts a bit on 100mcgs due to the acid

i do not inject the muscles ive trained and not once said i did

i know people who just shoot it sub q so what do they get from it then?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> *are you telling me it makes the muscles you inject bigger*


Yes.

Read the article I linked, it should answer the questions you asked, as Grunt knows far more about the subject than I do.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

it shows the entry page i do not have a log in for that site,sorry might just be my pc can anyone else open that thread...i am having pc probs

i have read about possible growth of muscle fibres but im sure its not proven


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

No offense mate, but in the last week you seem to have been very opinionated on several subjects yet your knowledge to me seems to be lacking, you are almost argumentative but don't seem to read and understand the responses you get, as you continue to make similar points and posts after your questions have been answered.

I have 'bit my tongue' on this for a while, but TBH it is getting a bit irritating now.

There is some good info on this board, and I don't think you are quite as knowledgeable as you think you are, and if you want me to go through all your recent posts and point this out I can, but I don't want this to turn into an argument.

You may come back with some kind of $hitty comment, but I am not trying to fall out here, just suggesting you'd be better to read more and listen to others opinions when they are given.

With regards to the link, if you have to sign up, (which I did not think you did?), then sign up and read it, it will answer many of your points in IGF.

If you don't want to do that for any reason, then as I said before, most of the well know US boards have it as a sticky in their peptide sections, so have a look there.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I no the post by grunt I have read it on musclemorphism.com it is held in high regard it's a great piece of info.

http://www.musclemorphism.com/member...ead.php?t=4459

http://www.musclemorphism.com/member...ead.php?t=3824

http://www.musclemorphism.com/member...ead.php?t=4228

http://www.musclemorphism.com/member...ead.php?t=3825

You must read.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

miller25 said:


> I no the post by grunt I have read it on musclemorphism.com it is held in high regard it's a great piece of info.
> 
> http://www.musclemorphism.com/member...ead.php?t=4459
> 
> ...


they dont work.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Your right but I don't no why


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

When I log in to musclemorphism it works but now I have transfered it, it wont work it must be against board rules. So sorry about that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

try this one from Grunt he has a great knowledge of IGF-1LR3 sometimes i do not entirly agree but most of the time he is spot on.....

http://www.gavinkane.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Nytol said:


> No offense mate, but in the last week you seem to have been very opinionated on several subjects yet your knowledge to me seems to be lacking, you are almost argumentative but don't seem to read and understand the responses you get, as you continue to make similar points and posts after your questions have been answered.
> 
> I have 'bit my tongue' on this for a while, but TBH it is getting a bit irritating now.
> 
> ...


i think some are not willing to either listen or just discuss with those that are a bit off...if they are, im not the most knoledgable person niether are you,i just view my bit thats all

it would be a wonderfull world if you were always right but it is a public forum and its for all levels of educated people

ive been proved wrong many times and i expept it,its all part of learning but ive read lots of threads and articles on bodybuilding and most contridict there selves anyways

personally i take a bit of anything i think sounds right in then make up my own mind but thats just me

i do know top level bodybuilders and past champions im not mentioning names because its not my right too i listen to all of them.

sorry if you take it as argumentitive but its just banter a discussion to get it right no offence was ment and it obviously hasnt been bothering me as much as it has you so i do appoligise

james.b


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> im not the most knoledgable person niether are you
> 
> i do know top level bodybuilders and past champions im not mentioning names because its not my right too i listen to all of them.
> 
> james.b


Well Nytol is one of the most knowledgable guys I've met on the Internet and actually one of the guys that pushes forward a lot of new ideas which I have used to great effect.

I know loads of top uk bbers as well. Who is it you know maybe we know the same people?

TBH if this is the same James B that advised someone at fitness first longwell green to take GH and clen for 5 weeks for fat burning (as told to me in the steroid drop in I run) then whoever you listen to needs to be re educated on the ways that certain drugs work.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> i think some are not willing to either listen or just discuss with those that are a bit off...if they are, im not the most knoledgable person niether are you,i just view my bit thats all
> 
> it would be a wonderfull world if you were always right but it is a public forum and its for all levels of educated people
> 
> ...


In the short time Ive known Nytol Ive got to know him pretty well and he's the type of person who would give the shirt off his back if you give him the respect he deserves, Ive also had the best gains Ive ever had since talking to him about variuos stuff, a very good bloke, and one who knows his stuff.

He is accurate in what he said about you, sometimes you need to sit back and listen, there's stuff that I know nothing about and ill gladly read and keep my nose out in those type of threads.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Well Nytol is one of the most knowledgable guys I've met on the Internet and actually one of the guys that pushes forward a lot of new ideas which I have used to great effect.
> 
> I know loads of top uk bbers as well. Who is it you know maybe we know the same people?
> 
> TBH if this is the same James B that advised someone at fitness first longwell green to take GH and clen for 5 weeks for fat burning (as told to me in the steroid drop in I run) then whoever you listen to needs to be re educated on the ways that certain drugs work.


 ive heard bad advise off of your self but i cant see the point in getting personal

we both know why they bought up my name.....but at the end of the day they will do what they will do,it wasnt my advice i garantee that

ive said my appoligy to nytol, if its rattled you up i cant do much else and nor do i care


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> ive heard bad advise off of your self but i cant see the point in getting personal
> 
> we both know why they bought up my name.....but at the end of the day they will do what they will do,it wasnt my advice i garantee that
> 
> ive said my appoligy to nytol, if its rattled you up i cant do much else and nor do i care


lol, so you did advise GH and clen then :laugh:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Five-O said:


> lol, so you did advise GH and clen then :laugh:


re read the post .... but this seems a little childish to me if 1 guy appologises to another does it really need little posts with sniggering men on it??


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> re read the post .... but this seems a little childish to me if 1 guy appologises to another does it really need little posts with sniggering men on it??


Yes it certainly did. 

Please, get a sense of humour, for the sake of us all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys chill out and get back on topic please....

Site Growth from IGF-1LR3 does occur but at a small rate and the size would not be apparent whilst on the IGF-1LR3 well think about it, IGF-1 creates new muscle cells but these are small and flat when created Steroids fill out these muscle cells over time.

so why oh why do some guys think that the increase in muscle will happen straight away then you have some guys who just because they don't have 22" arms after a 4 weeks cycle that it does not create site growth....Jesus new muscle cells take time....

So after using IGF-1LR3 for just over two years i can confidently say that it does give site growth but not for a while....


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Five-O said:


> lol, so you did advise GH and clen then :laugh:


Mate your out of order. No need for this sort of stuff. We all make mistakes.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> ive heard bad advise off of your self but i cant see the point in getting personal
> 
> we both know why they bought up my name.....but at the end of the day they will do what they will do,it wasnt my advice i garantee that
> 
> ive said my appoligy to nytol, if its rattled you up i cant do much else and nor do i care


Well they came in and said that they werent sure if the advice they had received was good or not, I didnt ask who told them it they volunteered the info even though I didnt want to know.

As for hearing bad advice off me I doubt that very much, I think you're saying that really just to have a dig back. Unless you spoke to some idiot who talked to me in a club once and I told him that injecting mars bars was the way to gain size just to get rid of him.

I dont say something unless I beleive what Im saying. Most of the advice I give is off this board or others where I've read the info from guys in the know like Nytol, Hackskii etc. I have been wrong in the past but that was because of new info coming out and then I've always said to people that this is the new way of doing things e.g. HCG research into PCT.

TBH mate if you look at the quality of my posts and the contradictory and ill informed nature of yours then its not rocket science to know who has a better grasp of bbing. In addition do you really think that I would be able to give training courses to drug workers regarding steroids if I didnt have some base knowledge. You didnt even know that IGF1 can cause spot growth.

I would seriously doubt that you do know any pro bbers or for that fact anyone who actually knows anything otherwise some of the stuff you come out with wouldnt be said, certainly the face to face conversations I've had with you dont suggest that you have any massive grasp of bbing although you always seem to post suggesting that you do.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

miller25 said:


> Mate your out of order. No need for this sort of stuff. We all make mistakes.


Yeah but mistakes by ill advice on things like Clen that play around with the heart can be fatal. I didn't feel i was out of order at all, if it offended you then please, accept my apologies.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Yeah but mistakes by ill advice on things like Clen that play around with the heart can be fatal. I didn't feel i was out of order at all, if it offended you then please, accept my apologies.


It's ok. I just thought this thread was for Igf info nothing else. Start a knew thread for bad advice if you want to talk about it. I just want to gather as much info as possible and i'm sure others do too


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Well they came in and said that they werent sure if the advice they had received was good or not, I didnt ask who told them it they volunteered the info even though I didnt want to know.
> 
> As for hearing bad advice off me I doubt that very much, I think you're saying that really just to have a dig back. Unless you spoke to some idiot who talked to me in a club once and I told him that injecting mars bars was the way to gain size just to get rid of him.
> 
> ...


 out of the guys you seen that day i only know 1 of them he has made good gains off 4 cycles only 2 i have had any say in and i intraduced less AAS usage pct and a little nutrition help, well as much as i could.....he made ok gains but wasnt taking enough time off imbetwen cycles, i suggested 6 to 8 weeks off not the 2 to 3 he had been doing,i had mentioned i bridge gaps with hgh but it was expensive and as you may know when i 1st joined this site i was stating i had just tried clen for 4 weeks off cycle for its anti catobolic properties...any way he decided he wanted to bridge a longer break with hgh and use clen for 4 weeks of it doing 40mcg 2 days on 2 days off,it was his choice. what i didnt know is that after a weekend on the tiles he was left skint and had sold his stuff to his mate to pay his rent.......hope you can see this is out of my grasp now i dont live with them or anything,he did called me and told me what his mate had said i didnt think it was funny at all.

i do know 1 guy in particular hes an x nabba champ was at the highest level by 21 and stayed there for a while he could have made it bigger but he decided not too,its not fair to mention names but jimmy knows the guy hes a top bloke

getting back to the subject matter my original post of 'it doesnt matter where the igf1 goes as long as its in your system' this info came from you tom, out side the mall 1 saturday after you had had a nandos we were talking about sci tech igf1 and how to use it, i mentioned i shot I/M but found it pumped me up if done pre workout in say the biceps pumps were so massive i struggled to train them right,this is when you mentioned you shot sub q and thats as long as its in the system its fine

i think your physique speaks highly of your knoledge so i did this protocaol from then on but sometimes shot delts bi laterally too in my front and side delts,imo ive noticed no extra help there growth wise my delts are still 1 of my poor body parts,and i have used igf1 about 5 times a year for 2 years now so a fair old bit i guess up to some

personally i feel igf1 lr3 is over rated,how ever hgh/slin mixed shot pwo im finding very good and im thinking im making good gains this way


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> getting back to the subject matter my original post of 'it doesnt matter where the igf1 goes as long as its in your system' this info came from you tom, out side the mall 1 saturday after you had had a nandos we were talking about sci tech igf1 and how to use it, i mentioned i shot I/M but found it pumped me up if done pre workout in say the biceps pumps were so massive i struggled to train them right,this is when you mentioned you shot sub q and thats as long as its in the system its fine


Yes and that is true a great many people use IGF subq for general gains. However I also mentioned that some people use IM shots for spot specific growth.

I dont see how this is 'bad info'. I have used IGF sub Q and IM and have seen results with both.

I remember that was a while ago as well before the slin/GH thing was mentioned by Nytol. Otherwise I would have said about this as well.

Also you have to remember mate that talking about performance enhancing drugs in a car park in a busy shopping mall was not really a relaxing environment where I would divulge all my knowledge so if I didnt go into every detail I apologise.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have used omega igf many times with good results, well saying good results its not instant like gear but way down the line you notice them, basically i used 100mcg pre workout 5 days a week for 5 weeks, i used it mainly in pct, i must say that the site that i put it in (triceps, one one day and the other next) seemed to nearly double in size but that is just a localised reaction and not muscle growth more to the pity!! as for people that say "oh i used igf for 4 weeks and put a solid half a stone on" is pure bollox, same goes for GH to, thers many a time lads come up to me all shady like and say " i want to get fookin huge now so im going to take GH" when i tell them you have to take it for a minimum of 3 months even to notice a tiny difference they think i'm talkin crap, take it for 3 weeks and basically bin their money lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love the idea of IGF-1 during PCT, for a few reasons.

First I hear it could aid in testicular function if being used with HCG, this is big in my book.

Also as you are waiting for your natural test levels to return you will help to avoid catabolism.

Due to me training in a company gym, I dont bring those little goodies with me, hell if anyone saw me shooting my bicep they would think I am a junkie.

What I have noticed is this.

I have a torn right bicep, the outter upper head is torn leaving a low area that gives me a freaking complex and I wont wear tank tops.

I shot probably like 4mg of IGF-1 over several courses into the low area and strangly I did see some growth. Not in the low area (probably due to the absense of muscle) but on the outside where it proably reattached.

The bicep actually looks better even tho 1/2" was lost due to the tear.

I do see some extra growth tho and I still shoot there when I can.

From everything I read, IGF-1 seems to work best PWO into the muscles used. Something about the receptors being sensitive.

So, this would make most sense to me shooting PWO bi-laterally into the muscles worked.

This seems like the best approach because why not target the receptor sites in the muscles worked if they appear to have better binding?

Not only that but IGF-1 circulates around the body, there are more IGF-1 receptor sites in the intestines, so this just re-inforces the PWO theory.

It can be shot sub-Q or IM just like HGH.

But for my bicep deal, I have such a complex I shoot IM into that and many days I shot ED strait into the bicep.

I do like it, I will buy it again, I feel it works better with GH, but for PCT, I do rate it.

I use 80mcg a day when I use it, right now I am only using 60mcg to stretch it out as I buy 4 bottles at a time.

50 days is about the max for an IGF-1 cycle.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Still haven't added igf to my post cycle and I two weeks into it. I am going to give it a miss this time and when my IGF-1 arrives I will save it


----------

